# Husky halti help



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

My friend has taken her grans adult male husky as she has given up breeding, she currently has a regular collar but u suggested a halti as he isn't the best on a walk, does anyone know te size he would be for one? I was going to buy via eBay but unsure of sizes! Anyone use a halti on there husky who can advise me?


----------



## nikki_alaska (Apr 10, 2009)

each dog will be different in sizes....... but just be aware that as huskies are a pulling breed, not all will respond in the way intended to a halti!

Many do, but also many dont and some even develop behavioural problems or fears from the use of them 

xxx


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

Been advised to also try a stop pull lead so will let my friend know and see how she gets on! Thanks


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

shiftylou said:


> My friend has taken her grans adult male husky as she has given up breeding, she currently has a regular collar but u suggested a halti as he isn't the best on a walk, does anyone know te size he would be for one? I was going to buy via eBay but unsure of sizes! Anyone use a halti on there husky who can advise me?


Size 2 

Oh and he will put up a right fight for the first 10 mins of walks but they defin do help once they have calmed down. He will likely rub his muzzle up and down your leg in a vain attempt to get it off too lol. I walk my 4 with them but they don't like them one bit!


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

I would also recomend you look at a canny collar or a Dogmatic.
I have tried them all and would say those are better than a halti : )


----------



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

If you do use one please make sure you use the attachment and clip the halti to the collar as the most determined dog can get it off.


----------



## jeweled lady (Aug 25, 2009)

shiftylou said:


> My friend has taken her grans adult male husky as she has given up breeding, she currently has a regular collar but u suggested a halti as he isn't the best on a walk, does anyone know te size he would be for one? I was going to buy via eBay but unsure of sizes! Anyone use a halti on there husky who can advise me?


If this an adult husky male with a large head, you would probably need a size four. Probably best to take the dog into the shop and check for size. You will also need a double ended training lead. One clip goes on the halti and the other on the collar. Gives double control and safety.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

kellystewart said:


> Size 2
> 
> Oh and he will put up a right fight for the first 10 mins of walks but they defin do help once they have calmed down. He will likely rub his muzzle up and down your leg in a vain attempt to get it off too lol. I walk my 4 with them but they don't like them one bit!


 
agree kelly................as many people seem to think huskies have fat heads....................they dont have fat muzzles an thats what the haltis go on 

my nooks used to have a medium or size 2 halti till i got the anti pull harness from pets @home an it worked a treat on him so dint need the halti anymore


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Remember lots of treats when the Halti goes on, makes them fond of it..... None and it seems a punishment


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

jeweled lady said:


> If this an adult husky male with a large head, you would probably need a size four. Probably best to take the dog into the shop and check for size. You will also need a double ended training lead. One clip goes on the halti and the other on the collar. Gives double control and safety.


Size 4 lol?? Are you serious?

Honest a husky even if it is a larger husky will be a size 2. My mal x husky who is mal size is a size 3 and his head is mahoosive! If it's too big it will slip down their muzzle and they will struggle more.

Both Emma and I have huskies (7 between us lol) and we both use size 2's


----------



## jeweled lady (Aug 25, 2009)

I sell Mickie halties. Size 3 is suitable for a Border Collie, so size 4 would be more suitable for a Husky. There are different makes and kinds to be found on the market. As I said, it is best to take the dog with you to get the correct fit.


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Ah my bad....a halti to me is a brand name of the one's sold in [email protected] I'd still say size 4 of the one's you sell would too big though....huskies arent really much bigger than collies plus their muzzles are shorter too.

But yeah you are right, best to try them on first 



jeweled lady said:


> I sell Mickie halties. Size 3 is suitable for a Border Collie, so size 4 would be more suitable for a Husky. There are different makes and kinds to be found on the market. As I said, it is best to take the dog with you to get the correct fit.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

looks like it's for a horse!:lol2:

i've never seen such a thing!:lol2:


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Lol Habu but you have a point...they are fairly reminiscent of horse head collars.

Good for dog's that pull though as when they pull the collar redirects their head downwards/sideways which means physically it's very difficult for them to pull. If it's fitted properly it doesn't cause any pain although some dogs do get irritated across their muzzle from them


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

kellystewart said:


> Lol Habu but you have a point...they are fairly reminiscent of horse head collars.
> 
> Good for dog's that pull though as when they pull the collar redirects their head downwards/sideways which means physically it's very difficult for them to pull. If it's fitted properly it doesn't cause any pain although some dogs do get irritated across their muzzle from them


 
yes... it would work well for big dogs that pull...


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

I would of said size 2 also as i use this size on my large male Greyhound who i would say has a similar muzzle size to a Husky. According to the manufacturers size chart though they need a size 3 :whistling2:........... HALTI HEADCOLLAR | Company of Animals


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Yup I know that's the crazy thing! I think most people who don't actually have hands on experience with Huskies think they are a lot bigger than they are! They are similar in size to a lab or collie but usually more slight in build although of course you do get some stockier huskies too


----------



## sjl02 (May 31, 2010)

I use a size 3 for my male malamute. Have had few husky's come in for haltis and most come up a size 2. I sell to company of animals one.


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

I think she has decided to go for a stop pull harness, she want to see what is best for him so will try a few out.

Here he is

Storm


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Very handsome boy


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

kellystewart said:


> Yup I know that's the crazy thing! I think most people who don't actually have hands on experience with Huskies think they are a lot bigger than they are! They are similar in size to a lab or collie but usually more slight in build although of course you do get some stockier huskies too


I think people get them confused with Malamutes a lot, and therefore think they're larger.


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

TheDogMan said:


> I think people get them confused with Malamutes a lot, and therefore think they're larger.


I personally think we have Hollywood to blame....they always use Mal's or Huskamutes as they are bigger and fluffier and generally more appealing to the masses so as you said people confuse the two


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

kellystewart said:


> I personally think we have Hollywood to blame....they always use Mal's or Huskamutes as they are bigger and fluffier and generally more appealing to the masses so as you said people confuse the two


Damn you hollywood manking people buy the wrong halti-sizes! :lol2: The media have done worse to dogs tbh... but you're right I'm sure it's a contributing factor


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Having used a head collar for my German Shepherd I came around quickly to dumping all the ones I had at a rescue looking for donations of such things and swapped to something like this DOG TRAINING HEADCOLLAR HALTER LEAD *ONE SIZE FITS ALL* | eBay UK it tightens at the back and yet still left me feeling in the same amount of control. I do not use one now, but when I had a serious leg injury and was just getting moving again I worshipped the friend who lent me one to try!


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Kare said:


> Having used a head collar for my German Shepherd I came around quickly to dumping all the ones I had at a rescue looking for donations of such things and swapped to something like this DOG TRAINING HEADCOLLAR HALTER LEAD *ONE SIZE FITS ALL* | eBay UK it tightens at the back and yet still left me feeling in the same amount of control. I do not use one now, but when I had a serious leg injury and was just getting moving again I worshipped the friend who lent me one to try!


I was going to say about these as they look like the figure of 8 leads we some times use at work. Also gentle leaders are another type of head collar. Figure 8 Training headcollars.


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

LOL yeah you said it!



TheDogMan said:


> Damn you hollywood manking people buy the wrong halti-sizes! :lol2: The media have done worse to dogs tbh... but you're right I'm sure it's a contributing factor


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

I can't use a halti on Bailey......it makes him growl at approaching dogs, I think he feels at a disadvantage and as he has a small fear of strange dogs due to being attacked as a small pup it heightens the problem to fear aggression.


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Michelle G said:


> I can't use a halti on Bailey......it makes him growl at approaching dogs, I think he feels at a disadvantage and as he has a small fear of strange dogs due to being attacked as a small pup it heightens the problem to fear aggression.


That would make sense... You can teach your dog to heel without a halti remember.


----------



## Sam'n'Droo (May 31, 2008)

I would highly recommend the Dogmatic headcollar. They don't ride up the face into the dogs eyes and are so much softer than the Mikki Halti..

Sam


----------

